
US scientists launch world's biggest solar geoengineering study - Red_Tarsius
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2017/mar/24/us-scientists-launch-worlds-biggest-solar-geoengineering-study
======
Red_Tarsius
Science is not my forte, but I've been distressed ever since reading about the
_methane loop_ [1]. Part of me wishes I had never looked at the data [2].
Scientists are now trying to " _to establish whether the technology can safely
simulate the atmospheric cooling effects of a volcanic eruption, if a last
ditch bid to halt climate change is one day needed._ "

> _Frank Keutsch, the Harvard atmospheric sciences professor leading the
> experiment, said that the deployment of a solar geoengineering system was “a
> terrifying prospect” that he hoped would never have to be considered. “At
> the same time, we should never choose ignorance over knowledge in a
> situation like this,” he said._

The Paris climate goals are overly ambitious, due to the inertia of
policymakers [3]. Particle injection is going to buy us more time.

> _If lab tests are positive, the experiment would then be replicated with a
> limestone compound which the researchers believe will neither absorb solar
> or terrestrial radiation, nor deplete the ozone layer._

[1]
[http://siberiantimes.com/science/casestudy/news/n0905-7000-u...](http://siberiantimes.com/science/casestudy/news/n0905-7000-underground-
gas-bubbles-poised-to-explode-in-arctic/)

[2]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPdc75epOEw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPdc75epOEw)

[3] [http://www.vox.com/energy-and-
environment/2017/3/23/15028480...](http://www.vox.com/energy-and-
environment/2017/3/23/15028480/roadmap-paris-climate-goals)

